# DVD Player Error..Please help!



## bandit1010

Trying to play DVDs with InterActual Player 2.0 and I keep getting an error.  Error PL4013:  Playback failed due to problem with video subsystem.  May be using an unsupported display mode or your system may not have a working decoder inside....can anyone help??  Thanks.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Seems like a problem *

Is there a program for playing DVDs (known as a DVD Decoder) installed on your computer? *
Over 50% of all support requests are from people who do not have an appropriate DVD Decoder and receive a "No decoder found" or "Video Subsystem Error (PL4013)". Most computers that have DVD-ROM drives come with a program for playing DVDs, such as Intervideo WinDVD, Cyberlink PowerDVD or Sonic Cineplayer. This program is typically installed by your computer manufacturer (look for it in your Start Menu) and you should contact your computer manufacturer if you cannot find it. 

From: http://player.interactual.com/help/support/contactus/default.asp

JAN


----------



## jbrown456

I'd use a program like Power DVD, see what happens.


----------



## jjsevdt

Get rid of interactual.  It sux.  Power DVD will do anything you need, or try Jet Audio, it plays everything


----------



## sidthereal

what about real player ?
or windows media player, the latest versions?


----------

